# Do men carry purses in your country?



## blancalaw

In the USA a man never carries a purse to put his wallet, keys, and other belongings.  He usually places everything in his pant pockets.  This is true with my husband.  Unfortunately, when he needs to empty his pockets, he usually hands me everything to put in my purse.  (This does not happen too frequently)
However I heard in Germany that it is acceptable for men to do so.  If my husband could do that, I think my shoulder would feel better.

My question is...
1)  Is it socially acceptable for men in your country to carry purses?
2)  What do you think when a man carries a purse?
3)  Do you think men should be allowed to carry purses?


----------



## You little ripper!

In Australia it is extremely rare for a man to carry around a purse. If he did, he would be considered a real sissy or gay.
I remember when I was in Italy in the seventies, it was quite fashionable for men to carry one (_borsello)._ I decided to get one and used it all the time I was there, finding it very handy. When I returned to Australia I got some very strange stares when I had it with me and very quickly dropped the habit.


----------



## nichec

blancalaw said:
			
		

> In the USA a man never carries a purse to put his wallet, keys, and other belongings. He usually places everything in his pant pockets. This is true with my husband. Unfortunately, when he needs to empty his pockets, he usually hands me everything to put in my purse. (This does not happen too frequently)





			
				blancalaw said:
			
		

> However I heard in Germany that it is acceptable for men to do so. If my husband could do that, I think my shoulder would feel better.
> 
> My question is...
> Is it socially acceptable for men in your country to carry purses?
> What do you think when a man carries a purse?
> Do you think men should be allowed to carry purses?


 
Hi, blancalaw:
So happy to "see" you tonight 

In Taiwan, most of the business men carry their own small suitcase and students carry their own backpack (I think this is the same in USA and Europe). But no, they don't carry a "sac-a-mains" (purse) to go shopping or movie-watching or on a date 

It's probably a bit weird if a man carries a purse like a woman, but gee, it would really be much easier for us, right? Well, if they can carry a backpack or something like that it would be very nice, I think.

Nicole


----------



## SpiceMan

In Argentina:
1) yes it is, although not that common.
2) I usually carry money and keys only. So what I think whenever I see someone (man or woman) carrying a purse I think: What does he/she need a purse for? 
3) I think no one should ponder about a right.


Examples of _carteras para hombre_ (in Argentina cartera means purse, not wallet).

Handheld: http://www.lsyd.com.ar/webexperto/catalogo/img/10982.jpg

Regular:
http://meinternational.com.ar/5300224.jpg


----------



## blancalaw

> 2) I usually carry money and keys only. So what think whenever I see someone (man or woman) carrying a purse I think: What does he/she need a purse for?



Hmmm, In my purse I have my wallet, keys, notepad, pens, lip gloss, and sometimes other "personal" possessions.   Plus it is impossible to place keys in my pocket when my hips are too big for my jeans, and if I wear baggy jeans it would look funny.  I can barely get my hands in my pockets, let alone my keys.   Plus some pants I own do not have pockets.  Where would I put my keys then?  Around my neck?  

Some women like to carry their makeup in their purse too, but I generally do not wear makeup.  I have nothing to "makeup".


----------



## Ignarciso

Traditionally it's not been seen proper for a man to carry a purse, but a few years ago they became fashionable also for men. I carry a purse sometimes (depending of how comfortable I feel carrying things in my pockets with the trouser I wear that day), and I can assure you I'm not gay  

Here is an example of a man carrying a purse (of course men's purses are not the same as women's purses)

http://blurried.typepad.com/blurried/images/man_purse.jpg

P.D. Anyhow, it seems that nowadays it's not so fashionable than a couple of years ago, and not everyone uses them.
I hope I have answered properly to your question.


----------



## timpeac

In general I don't carry a bag but I have a small rucksack that I take out if, say, I'm going on a trip and want to carry a bottle of water with me, or my camera etc. To all intents and purposes it is a handbag (BE, = AE purse) I suppose but it looks manly enough!!

I think gay men carrying a handbag is a myth - I've very rarely seen a man of any creed, colour or persuation carry one!

Just for information - in BE "purse" refers specifically to the little money bag women carry containing change and their cards. Comparable to the man's wallet.


----------



## You little ripper!

> I think gay men carrying a handbag is a myth - I've very rarely seen a man of any creed, colour or persuation carry one!


There is a difference between a purse and a handbag. I think Blancalaw was referring to a purse. I've never seen a gay man, except a drag queen carry around a woman's handbag either. In Italy they have bags specifically designed for men but more common are men's purses (borsello).


----------



## lampiao

In Portugal it is not very usual for men to carry a purse. 
I've seen some blokes carring a small bag which does not look like a lady's purse, and thought nothing of it.
Personally, when I need to carry a lot of things, I take my backpack. Normally I carry my keys, wallet and mobile phone in the pockets in my jeans.



			
				blancalaw said:
			
		

> Where would I put my keys then? Around my neck?


That's a possible solution 
I've actually seen people carrying their keys around their neck!
Trouble is you can't carry your documents and the rest of the stuff women usually carry in their purses around your neck


----------



## la reine victoria

I've never seen any man, gay or otherwise, carrying a handbag in the UK. A small backpack is a popular choice for many men, young girls too.

In the UK women often get accused of 'having everything but the kitchen sink' in their handbag. I confess to being guilty on that score but won't own up to what's inside it.  

My late husband always carried his loose change in a small, leather purse. This was a habit he acquired when living in Holland for a year. His banknotes were kept in a small wallet in his back trouser pocket.

Sometimes it used to be considered effeminate here for a man to use such a purse for loose change. Now I see them becoming ever more popular.

We get thousands of tourists coming to the Isle of Wight. Many of them wear bum-bags, or fanny-packs as you so amusingly call them in the US.
These can be worn by either gender and are considered to be safer than handbags since we all know that mugging and handbag snatching is a common crime in many countries.

Don't be put off if you're thinking of coming to the Isle of Wight. Such a crime is almost unheard of over here.

LRV


----------



## kevinleihuang

It's an interesting topic In China, man seldom carry purses.


----------



## timpeac

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> There is a difference between a purse and a handbag. I think Blancalaw was referring to a purse. I've never seen a gay man, except a drag queen carry around a woman's handbag either. In Italy they have bags specifically designed for men but more common are men's purses (borsello).


 
She'll have to confirm but I belive that in AE "purse" is the normal word for what in BE would be "handbag".


----------



## Kelly B

In AE the words purse and handbag are used interchangeably. If I understand it correctly, a purse in BE = a wallet in AE. Wallets sold for women are longer than those for men.


----------



## timpeac

Kelly B said:
			
		

> In AE the words purse and handbag are used interchangeably. If I understand it correctly, a purse in BE = a wallet in AE. Wallets sold for women are longer than those for men.


 
Yes, that's right. For us only a man would have a wallet.

For me-

wallet 

purse

handbag


----------



## You little ripper!

timpeac said:
			
		

> She'll have to confirm but I belive that in AE "purse" is the normal word for what in BE would be "handbag".





> In AE the words purse and handbag are used interchangeably. If I understand it correctly, a purse in BE = a wallet in AE. Wallets sold for women are longer than those for men.


I didn't realize that. A purse in Australia (and I presume the U.K.) is what you would call a wallet in AE. That puts a different slant on things so I suppose we will have to wait for Blancalaw to explain what she means.


----------



## shenley

In France there's no problem about a man with a bag, usually a shoulderbag (in my experience most women use these too). "Purse" in BE is equivalent to Fr "porte-monnaie", used for carrying small change, unlike "wallet" which is for banknotes, bank cards etc.


----------



## Kelly B

Well, I was wrong about BE purse = AE wallet for ladies. Thanks for the pictures, Timpeac. 
BE purse = AE coin purse or change purse.
A woman's wallet usually is the length of a checkbook, and contains a snap or zip coin section, a slot for bills, multiple slots for credit cards, and the checkbook. 
http://www.texasperfect.com/images/LULWAL.jpg (nope, this isn't mine.)


----------



## timpeac

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Well, I was wrong about BE purse = AE wallet for ladies. Thanks for the pictures, Timpeac.
> BE purse = AE coin purse or change purse.
> A woman's wallet usually is the length of a checkbook, and contains a snap or zip coin section, a slot for bills, multiple slots for credit cards, and the checkbook.
> http://www.texasperfect.com/images/LULWAL.jpg (nope, this isn't mine.)


 
Yes, I would also call that a purse. Just as long as there is a section for coins.


----------



## SantaMaria

The carrying of a purse by a man is becoming more popular in the United States. The "MetroSexuals" - loosely transulated to men who are in touch with both their masculan and feminine sides - carry a "man bag". My husband now carries a man bag. He now has a place to put his wallet, keys, PDA, PSP, swiss army knife, and any other articles he can't leave home without. The man bag holds all his necessities without weighing down his pants so much that the pants start falling down!


----------



## panjandrum

In the UK, real men carry everything in their pockets.

Those of us who are more self-confident carry coins in a purse, usually in a pocket. As Timpeac points out, these words mean different things in different countries, so HERE is what I mean by purse - well that is as close as I can find. Mine is about 4cm by 8cm with a zip across the top. If I keep my coins in that, they don't make holes in my pockets.

I also carry a wallet. What's a wallet? HERE is one a little like mine. It holds any folding money I happen to have, assorted bits of financial plastic, and a picture of WMPG.

When I am around home, that is enough for me. Keys (I only need two - hey, there is another good question) are carried in a pocket too.

When I am on holiday, wherever that may be, I carry a version of a purse/handbag that holds purse, wallet, passport, tickets, camera, phone, keys, snack, book, sketchpad, pens ........ What does that look like? Sorry, can't find a pic - but it is just big enough for A5.


----------



## GenJen54

This is a very interesting topic, because I think in the US, among "younger" generations at least (30 years old and younger), this "trend" is becoming more and more acceptable. 

My husband has a purse in which his "extra" stuff gets toted whenever we go out...mine!   But seriously folks...

He did use to ask me consistently to "hold" his stuff in my bag until I wisened(?) up and decided to carry smaller bags myself. 

Now he has a bag similar to this which he carries with him from time to time. His version is a bit smaller, but is large enough to carry a writing journal, small book, phone, pda, sunglasses, etc. He carries it mostly on those days when we go to the bookstore, local coffee house, or similar locale with the intention of "camping" for a relaxing afternoon. It looks more or less like a "student" bag, so I wouldn't really call it a "purse."

I have also seen men carry the smaller "leather" hand bags as previously described. I used to automatically assume these men were not US natives, but as the practice gains popularity, I can no longer make that supposition.

Personally, I think its a very practical option for those men who do not wish to weigh down, or simply do not have enough room in, their trouser pockets.

When men start carrying bags like THIS, we might have a problem indeed!


----------



## Sirène

In my country, France, younger men often carry their stuff in sacs à dos (rucksacks) which are also very popular among women as they leave your hands free. Men also sometimes wear waist bags called bananes.


----------



## Hakro

1) Today, generally not. But I don't care.
   2) It depends... not of the purse but the man.
3) Of course. I our world men are obliged to carry so many things they wouldn't always like to, so let us carry whatever we like.

In the seventies there was a short-timed 'vague' for young men to have a kind of a purse. I was young (younger than today) and wearing tight jeans, so I found it comfortable to have a purse. It was about 3 x 5 inches, 1 to 2 inches thick, black leather, hanging from my wrist (not like a handbag). Just big enough to keep my wallet and cigarettes. Well, my Spanish teacher told me that in Spain it's considered as a gay thing. I said: "So what?" as I was having the Spanish course together with my wife.

According to Panjandrum, "in the UK, real men carry everything in their pockets". OK, fine. But back trouser pocket is the worst place to keep your wallet (in some countries) if you want to have it tomorrow. I have seen this a couple of times.

A handbag hanging from the shoulder is a totally different thing. When I'm travelling I have a shoulderbag for keeping my camera, small things purchased etc. -- but never my wallet nor my passport because this kind of a handbag is too easy to grab.

The difference between the purse and the back pocket for your wallet is that with a purse you see immediately when you have been robbed. With a back pocket wallet you see it always too late.


----------



## timpeac

Both my dad and boyfriend have a bag identical to GenJen's this and I have a rucksack like Sirène's sacs à dos so it seems that men do have handbags, the trick is just that they mustn't look like

this.


----------



## la reine victoria

What a wicked sense of humour you have Timpeac. 

Without wishing to cause offence to any church-goers, I have to narrate this joke about handbags. Not off topic.

A gay man (not Roman Catholic) goes into a RC church one day, out of curiosity.

The processional starts down the aisle, including a man swinging an incense burner.

Gay man reaches across and says 'Scuse me ducky, your handbag's on fire!

Sorry, can't help myself. It's one of those days! 

La Reine V (who carries a reticule like 

this )


----------



## jjisneo

In Vanuatu men never carry purse but mostly women do. Men usually carry a wallet or put the money in their pockets.


----------



## Sirène

timpeac said:
			
		

> the trick is just that they mustn't look like
> 
> this.


A pity in my opinion. It would certainly help turning the world into a fun place to live in.


----------



## BasedowLives

we don't carry purses.

we carry manbags http://jkontherun.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/man_bag_front.jpg


----------



## la reine victoria

Traditional kilt-wearing Scots wear a sporran to keep their bits in.  I like them!

http://www.dudelsack-muenster.de/sporran%20reg.jpg

LRV


----------



## JazzByChas

First, Blanca must be studying law, because she asks a lot of questions... 

Well...again my "Metro Sexual" self must come out again...

I am very heterosexual (am married to a woman) and I have never really had a "man bag" as they used to be called a few years ago.  My wallet is like my wifes, actually, and it is about 6cm by 10cm, and it carries my credit cards, driver's licence, and cash.  My other wallet, which I got a lot of teasing about, was the size of a checkbook (about 10 by 41 cm), and, of course, carries my checks.  I used to carry this around, but it is/was a bit unwieldy, and I leave it at home and just use it for the checks in it.

I used to have a "fanny pack" (I know there are threads on this) but, overall it proved to cumbersome as well.  So now, I just use my small wallet, and everything else goes in my pockets...(I guess I am safe among the men, here ... )  

However, the trend amoung young people (under 30, or so) is to carry "back-packs/"ruck sacks"/or whatever), which are small or large depending upon your needs.  These days, they seem to be smaller, for holding the book or two, and or writing paper. (21.6 cm X 28 cm).  I guess the driving force is always the young.  I know my sons, especially my oldest one, also carry wallets (of the variety that carry bills (money) and fold to 4 by 8 cm)

In then end, men do not wear what would be considered a ladies purse...a large hand bag designed to hold everything else, especially in a bright or soft color.


----------



## Roi Marphille

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> we don't carry purses.
> 
> we carry manbags http://jkontherun.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/man_bag_front.jpg


yeah, (some) young guys in Barcelona carry these kind of bags. Specially the ones attending collage, school, University because it is useful to put all the stuff in. 
I usually carry one of these, it is very useful to carry books, notepads, newspaper, glasses...
I think they became fashion for "boys" like 8-10 years ago. 
These kind of bags are kind of related sometimes to this _urban fashion bohemian group  _the ones who read Kafka and like Angelopoulos movies. BTW, I hate his movies but this is nothing to do with this forum or to be a concern of anybody...


----------

